# bitmap (computing)



## ordequin

Hello foer-friends. I have found a sentence in my computer, and I understand all except the world "bitmap". Could it be referred to the pixel reduction in a picture? Here is the sentence:
"This program allows you to easily extract bitmap images from PDF documents"


----------



## Sallyb36

bitmap es el nombre de un archivo, un archivo de bitmap es un dibujo y siempre termina en .bmp

Espero que te ayudo.


----------



## chifrew

Un bitmap es una imagen no vectorial. Vamos, para que me entiendas un bitmap es una fotografía. Y la frase que comentas te dice que el programa te permite extraer las fotos de un documento PDF.

Un saludo


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Se puede traducir como *mapa de bits* (según el EuroDicAutom).
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## estrella de mar

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Se puede traducir como *mapa de bits* (según el EuroDicAutom).
> Saluditos.
> EVA.


 
traduccion muy literal, no?!  Como nos cambian el idoma los americanos!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Pues no sé, Estrella, el EuroDicAutom es europeo... como su nombre indica.
Se trata de adaptar al castellano términos ingleses; hacemos lo que podemos.
Un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## ordequin

Gracias amigos. Ando ciega entre este mundo del inglés y el de los ordenadores, como alguien que en una habitación oscura intenta orientarse, y palpando a ciegas las paredes trata de encontrar la puerta de salida...
Pero siempre, mis queridos compañeros, acudís en mi ayuda cuando lo necesito.
Un saludo para todos, y muy especial para Sally, que siempre "me saca las castañas del fuego". Por cierto, Sally; aprovecho para corregirte una cosa:
"Espero que te ayudo" no se dice, mejor:"Espero haberte ayudado"  ¡Claro que sí! ¡Me ayudas mucho!


----------



## estrella de mar

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Pues no sé, Estrella, el EuroDicAutom es europeo... como su nombre indica.
> Se trata de adaptar al castellano términos ingleses; hacemos lo que podemos.
> Un saludito.
> EVA.


 
Iba de broma, Eva, lo siento si no lo exprese muy bien, (es mi sentido de humor ingles). 

No quise implicar que el EuroDicAutom no traduce bien, sino exactamente eso lo que dices tu, a la hora de traducir frases y palabras tecnicas al castellano, muchas veces quedan muy parecidas al original. No critico, ni me molesta para nada. Simplemente me hace sonreir como los "americanismos" entran cada vez mas en el castellano, igual que en el ingles britanico, que tambien va cambiando por esas palabras tecnicas.

Un saludo a ti tambien.


----------



## Sallyb36

Por cierto, Sally; aprovecho para corregirte una cosa:
"Espero que te ayudo" no se dice, mejor:"Espero haberte ayudado" ¡Claro que sí! ¡Me ayudas mucho

Gracias Ordequin para corregirme.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Los "mapas de bits" son matrices de píxeles que a modo de mosaico componen una imagen (por eso al aumentarlas se ven cuadriculadas). No todas las imágenes informatizadas son así (también las hay vectoriales, como las letras de los propios PDF) pero sí la mayoría (GIF, JPG, BMP...)


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Para más información:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gráficos_rasterizados
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gráficos_vectoriales


----------



## ordequin

Gracias Dr. Quizá.
¡Madre mía! Con tanta información me voy a hacer una erudita....


----------



## EVAVIGIL

estrella de mar said:
			
		

> Iba de broma, Eva, lo siento si no lo exprese muy bien, (es mi sentido de humor ingles).
> 
> No quise implicar que el EuroDicAutom no traduce bien, sino exactamente eso lo que dices tu, a la hora de traducir frases y palabras tecnicas al castellano, muchas veces quedan muy parecidas al original. No critico, ni me molesta para nada. Simplemente me hace sonreir como los "americanismos" entran cada vez mas en el castellano, igual que en el ingles britanico, que tambien va cambiando por esas palabras tecnicas.
> 
> Un saludo a ti tambien.



Lo entendí enseguida, Estrella... Yo he vivido en Londres, y conozco (y admiro) vuestro sentido del humor... 
Como todas los términos informáticos vienen del inglés, a veces nuestros esfuerzos por adaptarlos son bastante "ridículos"... Te repito: hacemos lo que podemos.
Un saludito cordial desde Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Entonces, es correcto traducir a bitmapped file por un archivo rasterizado? (según el enlace de Dr. Quizá?). Gracias.


----------



## chifrew

Yo por "rasterizar" entiendo la conversión de un documento vectorial a Bitmap (o mapa de bits). Al rasterizar, el ordenador traduce los vectores (que no son otra cosa que curvas matemáticas) a puntitos de color (pixels). Pe.: Si yo tengo un texto (un PDF) que en el programa de origen es vector (y, por tanto, editable) y lo rasterizo en un programa como el photoshop, aparentemente es lo mismo pero ese texto, una vez rasterizado, ya no es editable porque en realidad no son curvas sino una (digamos) fotografía


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Gracias Chifrew. Según eso, será correcto hacer la traducción de bitmapped file por archivo rasterizado?


----------

